# Anyone have a good drop shortbread/sugar cookie recipe...



## humpty99 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've looked all around on the internet, and it is nearly impossible to find a drop sugar cookie recipe. Specifically, I'm looking for a thicker, soft, buttery cookie that actually is like a cookie and not cake. Like a bakeshop chocolate chip cookie, except sugar. I have a great chocolate chip cookie recipe, and have tried modifying to be a sugar cookie, but have not had great results. Most internet sugar/shortbread recipes are more of the rolled variety, and the ones that are not are usually dense and hard. I want something that I can ice that is very sweet, soft and buttery. Just some background, my chocolate chip cookies are a somewhat stiff dough and I like to stuff a 1/4 cup measuring cup with the dough and then turn them out onto parchment paper lined cookie sheets. They keep their shape until there is just a couple minutes left on the bake, and do not deflate much after they are cooled. I'm kind of looking for the same results with these sugar cookies.


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Could you be looking for something we always called a snickerdoodle? They aren't cakey but neither are they the deflated chewy kind of sugar cookie. They retain a good bit of thier "loft" but aren't dry either. I have a recipe somewhere, it may take some digging.


----------



## humpty99 (Mar 5, 2008)

No, but I do like Snickerdoodles. They usually have cream of tarter in the mix, and then are rolled in cinnamon sugar. Good, but what I'm looking for is a straight up sugar cookie. One like you may find at a specialty cookie shop with the butter cream icing.


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

I had one exactly like what you describe and have been having the dickens of a time locating it. As I recall it used half white sugar and half brown sugar with butter not margarine. I still haven't exhausted all of my "storage" places for what became the final resting place of the notebook I had it in. I would roll the dough in jimmies and colored sugars for the kids and they reminded me very much of the bakeshop cookies with buttercream icing. I'll keep pilfering cabinets and drawers until I find it.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Try this:
My 1-2-3 Shortbread « Chef Ledarney


----------



## humpty99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, M Brown. I printed this. By the sounds of it, it may not be exactly what I'm looking for, but I'm going to give it a try. The dough to me seems like the drier, denser version that I'm not necessarily looking for. Never know until I try though.


----------



## andriabrooke (Jan 17, 2009)

Humpty99 did you happen to ever find that sugar cookie recipe? I was looking for one just like you are explaining and would love it if you could share it.

Thank you so much AB


----------



## bumblebee (Dec 3, 2008)

This is probably too late but I have a recipe for a sourcream drop cookie that is soft and somewhat similar to a sugar cookie. I've made these dozens of times and received wonderful reviews. I have a similar recipe for cut out cookies and the dough tastes almost exactly the same. If anyone is interested let me know and I will post it.

*Sour Cream Drop Cookies*

4 cups all purpouse flour
1 tsp baking soda
2 tsp baking powder
2 cups sugar
2 eggs
1 cup sour cream - room temp.
2/3 cup margarine - softened
2 tsp boiling water
1 tsp almond extract - or - sprinkle of nutmeg

In large mixing bowl combine flour, baking soda, and baking powder with wire whisk. Set aside. Mix sugar, eggs, margarine, water, almond extract and sour cream in large bowl. Gradually blend in four mixture. Drop onto greased cookie sheets (a medium size cookie scoop works well). To flatten dropped dough moisten fingers with water and press lightly. Bake at 350 for 10-12 minutes or when one cookie begins to turn just a little bit golden brown at the edge. Remove to cooling rack.

Makes 4 1/2 dozen with medium size scoop

*Buttercream Frosting*

2/3 cup butter - softened
4 cups powdered sugar
2 tsp vanilla
4 tbsb or more half and half

In large bowl, beat butter until light and fluffy. Gradually add powdered sugar, beating well. Beat in vanilla and half and half. Add enough half and half for desired spreading consistency. Tint if desired.


----------



## sch (Nov 16, 2009)

Try googling a black and white cookie. They are wonderful cookies and are meant to be iced.

good luck!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm Scots. We claim we invented shortbread. My family recipe uses flour and rice flour, which makes for a very 'short' shortbread. The mould i use to shape the rounds is over 150 years old - and still turns out brilliantly sharp designs on the rounds!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

M Browns looks a lot like mine. 3,6,9. 3 sugar (any kind) 6, Butter 9, all purpose flour. Pinch ofsalt.
Either blend in a stand mixer, or food processor. You dont need liquid, It will come together. 
Chill 20 mins then either roll out and cut shapes or make into a log and cut slices.
Add walnuts and dates/ cherries/chocolate chips...

We like to cut plain circles not too thin.bake in med oven. when cool, sandwich with homemade jam then ice the top with a mix of egg white and confectioners sugar,then 1/2 a glace cherry.These are called Belgian biscuits n they're scrummy.


----------

